# Help me guess the Breed in my dog?



## Aurelious A (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, I needed some help trying to figure out what breeds are mixed with my dog. I see lab and beagle; but, I see something else mixed with her. Her ears are pointed and has a black ring wrapped around the base. she has this fainted dark line that goes down her back as well. Her teeth are pretty large for her size and when she was little she would bite down on tugging and hang on it without any strain when we lifted her. Now, she is a chubby baby(but my chubby baby ^_^) and I do take her on walks, but i've been seeing different features in her. like for example she has white paws a spotted tail and a while underbelly. 
































































One last note, she is really smart. When she was a pup I really didn't have to train her and now that she is older I take her on walks without a leash and I don't have to worry about her using the bathroom because she only uses it at home. She listens to me when I call her and when other dogs walks by her she doesn't bark or even look at them. she just continues walking. If there are new people she sniffs them but never bites them(though sometimes she barks at them) and if she doesn't like them she walks by my father and would watch them like a hawk while at the side of either me, my father, my mother, or my sister. She is really loved small children. She will lay down by them and allow them to pet her (Falling asleep peacefully). She does ignore me sometimes but when that does happen she doesn't move and stands her ground. When I walk over there and tap her back she listen s and continue following me. She also loves riding in the car and stays by me when we are in new areas.


----------



## emmieboo18 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a puppy very similar to her lol But his breed is unknown too. But she looks like either a terrier or beagle mix to me.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow she's chunky.

She almost looks like a Shiba/Chihuahua mix to me.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

I see some corgi.


----------



## Aurelious A (Apr 11, 2011)

lol she is my chunky baby lol but my cousin used to own her sister before he gave her away she had longer hair and looked a lot like a shiba


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I see Corgi and Chihuahua


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Heinz 57...I'm having a hard time seeing any one breed more than another.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

You might consider having her lose some weight. An overweight dog is really not a "cute" thing, it's very bad for their health.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

plus it makes it hard to distinguish what kinds of breeds might be in the dog.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I see no Beagle. Possibly some byb chihuahua or JRT.Honestly, she's a mix of a mix.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Active Dog said:


> plus it makes it hard to distinguish what kinds of breeds might be in the dog.


My thought exactly. Hard to see her structure with the large amount of "extra" dog.


----------



## Love Dogs : ) (Apr 12, 2011)

Corgi and....... well I don't know the other half.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Back to the original question, I'm not sure how you see Lab and Beagle when neither of those breeds have ears that stand up. I agree that she looks like a mix of mixes.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I do see some beagle in her, but no lab. I'm gonna go with beagle/rat terrier/chihuahua


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I see Shiba. Keep up those walks!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

i see corgi for sure, maybe some shiba but yeah i have to agree no lab in her i dont see beagle either. she is a cutie though!!


----------



## Aurelious A (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help ^-^ Yes she is overweight and I have been taking her on walks. Currently, I can't really walk because of a recent surgery(another 2 weeks to go ) SO to make sure she is getting excersize ive been driving up to my local park and letting her run and play around. She is about 3 years old now and i'm extremely protective her as she is with me. She is a big chicken, but, she doesn't back down when i'm in need of help. It's funny when my cat chases the her but they still work out things when they need to. Tia sleeps in my room in my bed and when it's time for me to sleep she scoots over.


----------

